# Maddy, 2yr old GSD non spayed (VA)



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

I hate to have to give up my little girl, but I have been recalled to active duty and have no family that can watch her for the duration that I am gone. 

I am located in Virginia Beach VA

she is trained using english and german commands, she was trained at 

Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds

Anne still has all of her paperwork (shot records, pedigree, everything)

she went through their one month stay training. 

she is an amazing pet and companion and i will miss her dearly, but i want her to go to a loving family who can show her the attention and love she deserves. 

please get back to me soon, i leave for a month training trip july 3rd and have a horrendous schedule after that until i deploy.

pics to come soon,


Chris Conklin


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hopefully we will be able to help you with your girl. Please be careful letting folks know that she is not spayed - you might have someone want her for the wrong reason. There are plenty of less than scrupulous folks out there who would want to turn her into a puppy machine. 

Please send your contact information to me via a private message and I will ask our wonderful volunteers in your area to get in touch with you.

The big question is - does she get along OK with other dogs? She doesn't have to love them, but she needs to at least be tolerant of them. 

Our rescue requires three personal references, a vet reference and a home visit/interview prior to adoption. 

Thanks and again, I hope we can help you find a terrific home for your girl.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

SWCC50 said:


> I hate to have to give up my little girl, but I have been recalled to active duty and have no family that can watch her for the duration that I am gone.
> 
> I am located in Virginia Beach VA
> 
> ...


Is she one of Anne's dogs? Or did she just go there for training? The reason I ask is because if she is from Anne's breeding program I can't believe she wouldn't take her back, or at least courtesy list her for you (she might do that anyway.)

I second the above about being extra careful about where she goes - an unspayed female is a magnet for back yard breeders.....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja schH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I agree, if she is one of Anne's, I'm sure she would want her back, or at least help you find her another home. Have you contacted her?


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

she isnt one of Anne's she just went there for training. and the breeder i got her from went bankrupt and lost everything. pm is being sent, 

she is tolerant of other dogs, and if necessary i can go get her fixed before she is taken. 

I just moved here to virginia for work and dont really have vet references, but professional and military references are in abundance. 

I worked for centinela feed where we did all of our vaccines and check ups I gave her all of her shots. 

Anne can be a reference as well to the temperment and care of Maddy.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

SWCC50 said:


> she isnt one of Anne's she just went there for training. and the breeder i got her from went bankrupt and lost everything. pm is being sent,
> 
> she is tolerant of other dogs, and if necessary i can go get her fixed before she is taken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fruit Peddler (Jan 16, 2011)

SWCC50 said:


> she isnt one of Anne's she just went there for training. and the breeder i got her from went bankrupt and lost everything. pm is being sent,
> 
> she is tolerant of other dogs, and if necessary i can go get her fixed before she is taken.
> 
> ...


I just sent you a PM. I am very interested and can provide many references. I would love to see some pics of her!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

There are programs out there (such as the one below) that will watch over your pets while your deployed. Have you looked into any of these programs?

Guardian Angels for Soldiers' Pet


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Fruit Peddler said:


> I just sent you a PM. I am very interested and can provide many references. I would love to see some pics of her!


Apparently, she is 'tolerant' of other dogs. I would urge caution especially since this would mean you would have two females, usually thats not a good combination.


----------



## Fruit Peddler (Jan 16, 2011)

shilohsmom said:


> Apparently, she is 'tolerant' of other dogs. I would urge caution especially since this would mean you would have two females, usually thats not a good combination.


The female I had was my brother's GSD. He was deployed in Iraq. When he came back from overseas he decided he needed his dog back. Who was I to keep a war-vet from his dog.

We are now currently dog-less and in search of our new family member.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry. I thought you already had a female.


----------



## Fruit Peddler (Jan 16, 2011)

shilohsmom said:


> Sorry. I thought you already had a female.


No need to apologize! For 6 months of her 18 month stay with us we thought she was going to be our "forever dog". While my brother came home for his R&R he stated how he was having a hard time giving her up. We agree'd to return her to him as soon as he was back in the states. Without her we would have never fallen in love with the breed.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

In addition to this girl, have you checked out the Shelters? Both Clayton County A/S and Fayette County A/S have german shepherd dogs right now....and some pretty good looking dogs too!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

One of our volunteers that lives in VA Beach is going to be contacting Chris about an organization that is in that area that fosters dogs for folks in the military who have been or are being deployed.

Perhaps he will be able to keep his dog after all!


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Remo said:


> One of our volunteers that lives in VA Beach is going to be contacting Chris about an organization that is in that area that fosters dogs for folks in the military who have been or are being deployed.
> 
> Perhaps he will be able to keep his dog after all!


That is great news. As a former active duty service member and a current reservist, is it hard enough getting ready for a deployment without worrying what will become of your pet. I was lucky enough that a friend watched my dog for my first deployment and my parents took her for all the remaining deployments and even a few summers while I have been doing school stuff out of state/country. The service that your group provides service members is phenomenal and much appreciated!

Good luck on your upcoming deployment.


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you all very much.

I am in contact with fruit peddler and a few others about adopting Maddy. I deploy in April but have such a horrible schedule due to what i do for the military i find myself not having time for her, and that is really not fair to her. 

I want her to go to a loving home where she will have all the attention that she needs and will be happy. 

She is by far one of the best things to happen to me, I have had to board her and have people watch her, and i dont think its fair to her to not have a stable home for the next two years.


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

I say with a very heavy heart, but also with a very happy heart, Maddy is now with her new owners, They are wonderful people, that will give her what I cannot right now. I am positive that she will have a very happy life with them. 

Please close this thread. 


Giving up the puppy I raised from 6 weeks old was the hardest thing that I have ever had to do. But I knew right now that it was the best thing for her. 

Thank you, all for the help and communication about finding Maddy a GREAT FOREVER home!!!

V/r
Chris.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm pleased for both of you that it worked out so well......the forum is always here for you if you want to visit again....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

